# Can I switch from Windows 7 Starter to Windows XP



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi,
I just purchased an HP mini 110 netbook.
The OS is Windows 7 Starter which has many limitations.
I would like to uninstall Windows 7 Starter & replace with Windows XP Home.
Can this be done? (just want to make sure before I purchase the XP Home OS software) I prefer Windows XP because I'm used to it on my other laptop & don't want to spend the money right now on Windows 7 Home.
thanks


----------



## bengalsjim (Nov 1, 2009)

You shouldn't have a problem if you do a clean install. However, you probably should make sure you have all the drivers available for XP. This really shouldn't be a problem, tho. 

Microsoft is only giving limited support for XP now. If it doesn't work, you can always reinstall Win 7 Starter.

Jim


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

Will this software work for me? My system is 32 bit on my netbook.
I saw this for sale on Ebay for $41.00-seems like a "too good to be true" price. I'm a little hesitant because this person hasn't had any sales-looks like they recently joined Ebay-thanks!

*NEW32bitMicrosoft™Windows™XP Home Full™SP3™-FULLVERSION
Here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW32bitMicroso...ZViewItemQQptZUS_Software?hash=item335704b7a3*


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is the link for the $41.00
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW32bitMicroso...ZViewItemQQptZUS_Software?hash=item3357050ff0


----------



## bengalsjim (Nov 1, 2009)

It looks good. I'm always concerned about getting an "official" valid copy. If it has a COA label attached (that's a 1" by 3" multicolored label with fancy printing and it will also have the Product ID number.

Most likely with XP being a discontinued OS, it's something that the seller picked up cheap somewhere.

What's your concern about the Starter version of Win 7? Once upon a time Microsoft was going to cripple it for the Netbooks, but there was such an outcry that they backed off on that idea. I'd try it before uninstalling it.

My first Netbook had XP home on it, and I always used Pro, so I was planning to dump home and install pro. I think that most of the difference between Home and Pro were centered around whether or not you were going to be on a Domain in a corporate network or not...but anyhow after several months I couldn't find any significance difference between Home and Pro on this particular application.

Perhaps the Starter edition would work just fine for you. After all, Netbooks really aren't high performing gaming systems...though my Aspire One seems to do just fine.

Jim


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks for your reply Jim,
Windows 7 starter seems to be limited-I can't "save background as" and I'm unable to use Outlook Express which I'm used to using. Also, I've been trying to install an audio driver with no luck whatsoever. All these things work fine on my laptop running XP Home.
If I purchase XP Home, that was my next question. How to uninstall Windows Starter 7? Where do I start?
thanks again for your response,
Rick


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You will need the SATA drivers to install XP .. And any other drivers .. for it to work correctly.

Without a Floppy .. You will need to Slipstream the SATA driver into the XP install CD...
Before you can install XP.

Finding the drivers will probably be a problem.


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

wow-sounds like a pain-maybe I should upgrade to Windows 7. Any idea what would program is similar to Outlook Express within Windows 7?


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

There is no e-mail program avaliable in all windows 7 versions. You can still download and install Windows Live Mail which is Microsoft replacement for outlook express.

http://download.live.com/wlmail

You may wish to research first and make sure all drivers in your system are available for Windows XP since your machine was just certified to run Windows 7. I would strongly recommend downloading all drivers from hp website for windows xp and burning the files to a disc before installing windows xp.

http://support.hp.com

Also support may be a concern, HP may refuse to support XP since that was not the OS that came pre-installed with your system. If you decide to purchase the OEM version you will receive no free support from Microsoft either.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

sunmoon266 said:


> Any idea what would program is similar to Outlook Express within Windows 7?


There is none supplied by M$ .. It's now a web based mail only ... If you can figure out how to download it.
The next best is Thunderbird.

The loss of OE is one of my main reasons for staying with XP .. (And I get W7 for free)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I just checked HP's business site.
This is where I got the instructions and drivers to "update" my new Vista computer back to XP .. about a year ago.

It looks like HP isn't much help nowadays ... See the top 2 questions Here

Maybe you can login and ask again.


----------



## bengalsjim (Nov 1, 2009)

sunmoon266 said:


> wow-sounds like a pain-maybe I should upgrade to Windows 7. Any idea what would program is similar to Outlook Express within Windows 7?


I use GMaiil. GMail will synchronize your mail, Calendar and Tasks, and you can get your mail from any computer you happen to be near. GMail on Chrome is excellent. Outlook Express is pretty much dead. You can download Live Mail from Microsoft...I haven't and I have no idea how it works

But, GMail is great.

Jim


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm in the process of setting up Thunderbird-seems alot like Outlook


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

By any chance, have you replaced IE with Firefox ???
You may want to investigate MozBackup


----------



## sunmoon266 (Nov 1, 2009)

no I haven't-I'll check out the link-thank you


----------

